# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Programa de reintroducción del buitre negro en Cataluña

## Jonasino

Un video bonito sobre este trabajo

Fuente: REE




> Red Eléctrica colabora en un esperanzador proyecto de reintroducción del buitre negro en Pirineos, donde esta especie, trata de recuperar su antigua área de distribución. A mitad de camino entre las poblaciones ibéricas y francesas, se está estableciendo una nueva población.





> Guión del vídeo
> Programa de reintroducción del buitre
> negro en Cataluña
> Guión
> Este pollo de buitre negro pronto alcanzará casi los tres metros de envergadura, es el ave continental de mayor envergadura alar de todo el Pale ártica, el más grande de nuestras cuatro especies carroñeras.
> Hoy su población aumenta lentamente, pero durante el siglo pasado, la destrucción de su hábitat y las campañas de persecución directa, eliminaron a esta impresionante rapaz de gran parte de Europa.
> Por eso, Red Eléctrica colabora en un esperanzador proyecto de reintroducción del buitre negro en Pirineos, donde esta especie, trata de recuperar su antigua área de distribución. A mitad de camino entre las poblaciones ibéricas y francesas, se está estableciendo una nueva población.
> Los ejemplares son cedidos por centros de recuperación de diversas comunidades autónomas, generalmente animales juveniles o inmaduros, a los que, una vez que se encuentran completamente recuperados, se les coloca un transmisor GPS, para, a partir de este momento, conocer todos sus desplazamientos, obteniendo sus coordenadas exactas que nos permitirán saber los movimientos de este ejemplar y si finalmente consigue establecerse en esta población.
> Una vez preparados son trasladados hasta unos jaulones de aclimatación ubicados en pleno corazón del pre pirineo catalán. En ellos permanecerán unos nueve meses antes de ser liberados, tiempo necesario para que fijen este lugar como su futuro territorio.
> ...


Video: http://www.ree.es/es/publicaciones/v...ro-en-cataluna

----------

HUESITO (06-mar-2015),REEGE (07-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Muy bonito la verdad.
En mi visita al Castillo de Calatrava, quedé alucinado de la cantidad de buitres que por ahí había.
Eso si, si vi 50, 48 eran leonados y raseando por encima de nuestras cabezas.

----------

Jonasino (08-mar-2015)

----------

